# ETI Interview IBEW Local 11



## electricalwiz

I was in Local 11 but that was out of NY, is there a difference


----------



## arob82

Is it IBEW? I think it differs by state


----------



## electricalwiz

Not sure maybe it was the CWA, I was working for NBC and was required to join. It may have just been an NBC local. I thought maybe you were applying for work at NBC.


----------



## arob82

No, its the the Inside Wireman position in Commerce, CA. but thanks anyway


----------



## M.A.R

You should expect a letter next if im correct, I think its for the boot camp or drug test. Congrats 

Im taking the test for local 11 the 26, how was the math part?


----------



## icefalkon

electricalwiz said:


> Not sure maybe it was the CWA, I was working for NBC and was required to join. It may have just been an NBC local. I thought maybe you were applying for work at NBC.


Yes there's a big difference between the IBEW and the CWA. Actually, one of the Apprentices here should be able to answer the reasoning behind the numbering of our Locals...(lets see if any of the kids know) 

No cheating and giving it up from you old guys! 

LOL


----------



## jsavella

M.A.R said:


> You should expect a letter next if im correct, I think its for the boot camp or drug test. Congrats
> 
> Im taking the test for local 11 the 26, how was the math part?


M.A.R. You can pick up a reviewer at ETI. I believe it cost 15 bucks.


----------



## Potential11

icefalkon said:


> Yes there's a big difference between the IBEW and the CWA. Actually, one of the Apprentices here should be able to answer the reasoning behind the numbering of our Locals...(lets see if any of the kids know)
> 
> No cheating and giving it up from you old guys!
> 
> LOL



What's the difference Icefalkon?


----------



## Potential11

arob82 said:


> I just received my score online from the ETI website. Does anybody have any advice on what I should expect now? How long will it take to call me back?



Worst case scenario is you don't get called and you will be on the Pool Of Eligibles list for two years. Then you will need to re-interview.

Good thing is there is a lot of work in the near future. The work picture in L.A. is grand. A couple of sky-scrapers, more solar, and (keep your fingers crossed) a football stadium breaking ground next year (maybe two). There will be a lot of harbor work too. 

With that said, giving you are a smart fellow for joining IBEW, you scored decent on your interview I will give you the benefit of doubt, you will be called out to boot camp in approximately three months. Remember, they were testing only twice a year for some time. Now they are testing every quarter. 

Good luck. Stay Positive. Be Active in your Union! Don't take it for granted and forget the long line you waited in to be a part of this Brotherhood. Always remember your hunger you had when wanting to join. Take that with you all throughout your career and stay active in your Union. 

Again I say good luck. Hope you get called in soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## M.A.R

jsavella said:


> M.A.R. You can pick up a reviewer at ETI. I believe it cost 15 bucks.


I got it already thanks, seems to be the basics thought. I've been also doing alegra. Any more.stuff I should look at?


----------



## Potential11

M.A.R said:


> I got it already thanks, seems to be the basics thought. I've been also doing alegra. Any more.stuff I should look at?



I hear the test shrank 20 questions. Its mainly math and reading comp, maybe some mechanical questions. If you think the reviewer is basics and you have it down the test should be a breeze. 

Good luck.:thumbup:

Oh, Transportation apprentices do a lot of digging.


----------



## denny3992

icefalkon said:


> Yes there's a big difference between the IBEW and the CWA. Actually, one of the Apprentices here should be able to answer the reasoning behind the numbering of our Locals...(lets see if any of the kids know)
> 
> No cheating and giving it up from you old guys!
> 
> LOL


Not a kid but not in local any more still would live to know! Should be the order they are started correct? And i remember some where down south being #1 where the whole thing started ?


----------



## icefalkon

denny3992 said:


> Not a kid but not in local any more still would live to know! Should be the order they are started correct? And i remember some where down south being #1 where the whole thing started ?


Hey there, you're partially correct. But it started in St. Louis. They're LU#1 and #2 are both St. Louis. From there Miller, Jansen, and Sherman came to NYC and began LU#3. Those three were the ones that came from St. Louis in 1891. 

I used to know the a huge amount of our history...but as time goes by...one forgets.

But the short of it is...after 3, came 4, 5, and 6...if I remember correctly. These were the original voting Locals that helped set up the most of the by laws which we still have today. Do you guys have or have ever seen the Code of the IBEW and the Code of Excellence? It's pretty cool stuff.


----------



## abeortega21

*ETI Oral Interview Score*

Hello everyone, so I went to ETI to apply for an apprenticeship position for Local 11 on Feb. 27, 2013....since I went to L.A. Trade Tech College and had my Electrical Construction and General Maintenance Certificate they waved me from taking the actuall test, so they just told me to expect a letter in two months for my oral interview date and time....I received that letter about two weeks ago and I had my oral interview this May 11, 2013 the two IBEW brothers told me I had presented myself very well in my interview and it seemed I had nailed it, even one of them said "as a member of the brotherhood we want to welcome you in, cause your in the brotherhood"....I was happy as hell so I was told I was going to get my score on the mail in about 2 weeks......now May 14th I just received the letter and it said my score was an 83.5......I was bummed cause I thought I did better than this but yet again I did not take the test........is this a bad score 83.5?? I hear that local 11 has the most job sites as well, is this trye??? I just dont want to wait 2 years and have them not call me....has anyone been through the same thing, how long before I start working?? Any info will be highly appreciated. ....thanks


----------



## icefalkon

It's a great score!


----------



## abeortega21

*Is it really a great score??*

I think they probably score new apprentices very strictly or at least i hope that way my score wont look that bad in my mind, haha any way, from your experience how long do you think it ill take me to go to bootcamp or employed??


----------



## icefalkon

Its hard to say, every local is different. Here in NYC they often start new Apprentices in September but even then...sometimes they start the TA-1's early.


----------



## abeortega21

Oh ok thats good to hear, I just hope I get the chance to be selected this year......thanks for the 411 brother.....


----------



## Potential11

abeortega21 said:


> I think they probably score new apprentices very strictly or at least i hope that way my score wont look that bad in my mind, haha any way, from your experience how long do you think it ill take me to go to bootcamp or employed??



You have a good score. You should check the POE list when its updated then you will know your status on the list. It is hard to say when you will start a boot camp or become employed because for a while boot camps were starting almost every week and that was rare but a good sign that work was picking up. Since you interviewed on a Saturday it seems promising that the local will need plenty of apprentices in the near future. I know and I keep hearing that there will be a lot of work will be breaking ground soon. As you can see all around in Los Angeles there are many cranes in the skyline so that is a testament to my statement. Also, there is a lot of solar work in the high desert. 

Good luck.


----------



## abeortega21

*Thanks Potential 11*

You guys are sure making me feel more at ease......I guess I dont have a bad score after all but I will definetly check the POE once updated and who knows how long before they do that.....but certainly will check it out....the hardest thing about this process is the wait definetly.......thanks again!!!


----------



## Hopeful11

I hope u get in ABEORTEGA21 because what's good for you is apparently good for me. I interviewed on the same day as you and just recieved a letter today with my score, also 83.5. I was pretty disappointed when I read it but this post gives me a little hope. Hopefully its enough to get us in and ill see u in the next class. Good luck!


----------



## abeortega21

Wow thats crazy but nice to hear you were there at the same time as me!! Who did you interview with?? I went to the room passing the registration room straight ahead and to the right, it was a black brother and a white brother they seem pretty chilled but who knows maybe that was a top score for the day if you interview with someone different.......anyways Good Luck and hope to see you at bootcamp or work???


----------



## Hopeful11

It was a Man and a Woman that I interviewed with. I did seem to think it could lead to unfair scores since everybody was interviewed by different people. Some possibly being in a good mood and others in a poor one and that being reflecting on their scoring lol. Hopefully not but since it seems that the interviewing is similar to a personality profile since experience isn't a necessity for being accepted it did cross my mind. I like the idea that it was the top score of the day! Haha ill keep my fingers crossed on that one. Hopefully that POE list gets updated soon so we can have a realistic idea instead of just speculating. I wonder how often they update it? I wonder on average how many apprentices they take a year? It would be a lot less stressful if we knew!!


----------



## abeortega21

I know right?? I was wondering the same thing cause in other post it says they kept getting more apprentices and the ones already there kept getting bumped down and some wouldnt even get called..... I just hope that dont happen to us, but I keep hearing from one of my buddy's who is a journeyman for local 11 that work usually picks up during the summer so I mean hopefully is true. And about the POE being update I just hope they do it monthly that way we could know by the 18th....lol.......anyways if you receive any news keep us posted like I will........good luck bro!!!


----------



## Hopeful11

Guess it's not strictly monthly lol. Dang!


----------



## gtelles

Man i passed the test in Feb. also, still haven't received my letter with interview date and time.


----------



## Hopeful11

I guess that answers the question as to why the POE list hasn't been updated if they're not even done interviewing from February applicants lol. Ya that's when I tested and was just interviewed the 11th. The letter only came like 3 days prior to the actual date so I'm sure you'll be hearing soon, possibly midweek for this Saturday? Good luck when they finally get u in there man!


----------



## Hopeful11

Wish u the best up until an 83.5 score. Otherwise ill be hating haha


----------



## abeortega21

Yeah mang I called earlier today to ETI and she told me the reason why they havent updated is for that same reason.....they are not done interviewing from February......but yet I was told they were conducting interviews in alphabetical order according to last names and mines start with the "O" so Telles is not that far behind.......good luck though!!......ok last update. ..... the list finally got updated yesterday June 6th and it says there's 60 people ahead of me and 26 with my same score, go figure how long before we get called!!! Sucks!! Has Anybody been contacted for bootcamp yet?


----------



## gtelles

i got a 80 on my interview. 430 people above me and 27 with the same score:cursing:


----------



## abeortega21

Damn bro are you serious???? That gots to be very frustratring but you never know I keep hearing work is about to start picking up soon......who knows maybe youll be in sooner than expected!!!


----------



## gtelles

yea sucks, but i think i did pretty well on the interview having no schooling or construction related experience. its crazy that a 3.5 is the difference between 60 and 430


----------



## Hopeful11

I'm more worried about "IF" we get called lol. I talked to ETI the day the list was updated and she said that some apprentices are out of work right now. So ya, hopefully it actually really does pick up in the future, otherwise we may not get in, or at least not for a very long time....bummer


----------



## Devan1987

I just got my letter today from my oral interview i scored an 81.5 and there are 271 people with a higher score and 33 with the same. Im hoping it picks up also.


----------



## abeortega21

Damn list got updated again today I am at 85 place with 28 with the same score.....I'm starting to get a little concern cause I keep getting bumped down and still no boot camp class schedule yet according to the ETI receptionist.......so I guess work is not picking up anytime soon.....we are screwed for a while and I mean a big while...........


----------



## big2bird

abeortega21 said:


> Damn list got updated again today I am at 85 place with 28 with the same score.....I'm starting to get a little concern cause I keep getting bumped down and still no boot camp class schedule yet according to the ETI receptionist.......so I guess work is not picking up anytime soon.....we are screwed for a while and I mean a big while...........


Don't be. LU 11 has 5 years worth of work on the books. Just be patient.


----------



## abeortega21

Thanks a lot brother very encouraging words but all this waiting is killing me...lol....nah but yeah I guess I just gots to ride all this waiting period out....cant wait to work!!! Thanks again...


----------



## Devan1987

I just checked my POE I got bumped down 28 spots and 7 more people with same score. I really hope work starts picking up soon I would like to see my number go down not up.


----------



## abeortega21

It keeps getting worse.....list got updated again twice in two weeks now. Im at 98 with 33 with the same score.......I think im gonna settle for non-union job instead cause if I wait I might not even get in, in these two years of having to wait to re apply. ......good luck to all of you that are in the same situation as me.....


----------



## M.A.R

abeortega21 said:


> It keeps getting worse.....list got updated again twice in two weeks now. Im at 98 with 33 with the same score.......I think im gonna settle for non-union job instead cause if I wait I might not even get in, in these two years of having to wait to re apply. ......good luck to all of you that are in the same situation as me.....


A lot of folks apply to local 11, why don't you try local 440 and 477. Good luck


----------



## Devan1987

The list was updated yet again yesterday. Looks as if the list will just keep getting longer and longer. Since my original score 3 months ago i have gone from 271 with 35 people or so with the same score all the way to 370 with 45 with the same score. Whoever said to apply to 441. I did back in February of this year. Havent taken the test yet. There way of doing things is a lot different then IBEW 11. They have you fill out application and then you have to wait for them to schedule you for a test. Has anyone that applied to IBEW 11 this year seen there number go down yet or even better go to work??


----------



## shortcut

As of last Friday there was about 60 apprentices on the books waiting for work. They will call in a bootcamp from the poe list if those numbers dwindle down to where they can't fill a big call. In November, when I got in, it was to fill a solar call. A few months after that a bunch of lucky bastards got brought in to fill a Dodger stadium call. At 370 you probably will need to re-interview and get a higher score (unless a ton of work arises, say a stadium perhaps, which we are all hoping for!).

One of my jw's told me local 18 dwp is hiring... give that a shot.


----------



## Devan1987

It took me some time to find out information online for DWP 18 but according to the website they arent hiring for an entry level they call Electrical Craft Helper. The only job i see that your JW might be looking at requires experience which i dont have. Im going to give them a call tomorrow and see where that goes. Thanks for the info i dont know why i didnt think of them.


----------



## linkdude64

I just got my letter in from Local 11. Score of 77.5 

Looks like I'm going to have to re-test in 2 years...and I was banking on getting this job. Now I have no idea what's going to happen. Probably 600+ people to hire before me on the list, not to mention all of the Apprentices still being laid off. 

Time to look into going back to school...tail between my legs.


----------



## Devan1987

Yeah linkdude your probably 700+ one guy here got an 80 and it was sitting at 430 and that was back in June i think and i got bumped 100 spots and i had a higher score. You and i both will have to reapply in 2 years. Lets pray we get a football stadium because by the time they start thinking about building it we will be able to reapply.


----------



## linkdude64

Yeah, man, you're totally right. 600/700, whatever. At that point it's going to be more than 2 years of wait, so basically I just have to see if I can drop my name from the waiting list to re-do the whole process, and try to get a better score this time around. I'm thinking that might be for the best, you know? When I find out, I'll post here.

I'm gonna apply to Local 40 now, too, and any other union I can find in the area before going to LATTC and taking as many electrical skills courses I can. 

My interview was surprisingly personal, and that's where I think I failed. I knew my resume backwards, but then they asked me things like, "What kind of person do you want to be in 5 years?" and I must've given them a really funny look and went "Uhhhmmm" for about a minute. haha :blink:


----------



## ngrego

Hey linkdude64 when did you take your test? I took mine in august and passed, but still have not received a letter yet for interview.


----------



## linkdude64

I took my test in June, and received a letter about a month and a half ago. Interview was scheduled for two weeks from that time, and, it being my first interview ever, I was unprepared. 

I was mostly studying my resume and work history, but when asked questions like "What kind of person do you want to be in 5 years?" were asked, I was caught off guard, and didn't get a very high score. I will have to reapply later to bump up my position on the waiting list.  

In the meantime, I'm going to attend LATTC, and hopefully will be able to come out with some kind of certification.


----------



## ngrego

Wow... you where caught off guard by simple interview questions ? Good luck buddy.


----------



## linkdude64

ngrego said:


> Wow... you where caught off guard by simple interview questions ? Good luck buddy.


It was my first interview ever, like I said. I'm young.

I had studied everything I could find on the internet regarding interviews for about the weeks leading up to it, and every source screamed "Don't talk about yourself or your personal life when asked a question. Talk about the job that you are applying for, and your career experience related to that job." Which is logical. I knew my resume and self-started projects forward and back.

When asked the question, I began to explain my career and education goals, and they interrupted me, stating they wanted a "more personal answer." Whatever that means. Many other questions were asked about my personal life, while roughly 20% of them were related to physical skills and work history, which I personally found odd.

I'm trying to help you out. You asked me a question, and I kindly gave you, my competition, an answer, in the hopes that you wouldn't make the same mistake I did. You responded by making fun of me. Way to go.


----------



## Michigan Master

linkdude64 said:


> I took my test in June, and received a letter about a month and a half ago. Interview was scheduled for two weeks from that time, and, it being my first interview ever, I was unprepared.
> 
> I was mostly studying my resume and work history, but when asked questions like "What kind of person do you want to be in 5 years?" were asked, I was caught off guard, and didn't get a very high score. I will have to reapply later to bump up my position on the waiting list.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm going to attend LATTC, and hopefully will be able to come out with some kind of certification.


I'm sorry you had a rough interview; hopefully it can be a good learning experience. Taking classes in the meantime is a good idea. Don't give up!

I had an interview with another company this past spring, and I've been with my current employer for 15 years so it's been a _long_ time since I've interviewed. Some of questions asked were very different than anything I had previously experienced - behavioral interview questions. I didn't get the job, but I will be more prepared next time.

In the end things worked out well. I think they may have called to check my references with my current employer because a month later I was promoted to a new position.


----------



## Torres1105

*Union 11 ETI (oral interview)*

There is nothing more that I want than to be an electrician. I passed my test back on June 28. Every time I call they say I will be receiving a letter in the mail with my interview date. What should I expect at the interview. Any help or suggestions?


----------



## abeortega21

You should of already received your letter in the mail. Checked with them to see if they have your address right because a 6 month wait is already too long.....it usually takes 1 month to 1 month and a half to receive your interview letter after your test date.


----------



## kryptonic

Hello, i recently applied for the apprentice ship program in the local IBEW 910 (Watertown,Ny) took the test did the interview and received my score and place. I am placed 6th out of 80-100 applicants. with a score of 76. I am curious as to how long is the waiting time until you find out if you are accepted in to the program or if at all? I had my interview 11/18/13 and received my placement letter just a few days ago. Can i expect to know more in the spring or sooner?


----------



## Torres1105

I call every other week they do have my address correct but they tell me they are behind in the interview process. I give them my ssn they pull me up but keep telling me I need to wait for the letter.


----------



## Torres1105

abeortega21 said:


> You should of already received your letter in the mail. Checked with them to see if they have your address right because a 6 month wait is already too long.....it usually takes 1 month to 1 month and a half to receive your interview letter after your test date.


I already verified all the info. They have everything correct. They said they are behind in interviews. Is everybody else waiting? They said I got an 80 on test so I figured I didn't do perfect but I'm not that bad either? What should I expect from interview


----------



## abeortega21

Oh ok well if they have everything correct like your address and everything then theres just too many people trying to get in.......I took my test on Feb. 27 got my letter 1 and a half month later...went to the oral interview may 11, got my score of 83.5 and 59 on the waiting list two weeks later and now Dec. 5, 2013 I am 106 on the waiting list and 39 people with the same score. Go figure how long its gonna take.......I think it is just unffair the process they have going on. It means that I keep getting bumped down as they keep interviewing even though I was one of the first ones of the year to go through the process.....


----------



## Torres1105

abeortega21 said:


> Oh ok well if they have everything correct like your address and everything then theres just too many people trying to get in.......I took my test on Feb. 27 got my letter 1 and a half month later...went to the oral interview may 11, got my score of 83.5 and 59 on the waiting list two weeks later and now Dec. 5, 2013 I am 106 on the waiting list and 39 people with the same score. Go figure how long its gonna take.......I think it is just unffair the process they have going on. It means that I keep getting bumped down as they keep interviewing even though I was one of the first ones of the year to go through the process.....


Looks like it will be a long process man. Do you how many apprentices get hired per year? How often do they hire?


----------



## Joest123

Torres1105 said:


> I already verified all the info. They have everything correct. They said they are behind in interviews. Is everybody else waiting? They said I got an 80 on test so I figured I didn't do perfect but I'm not that bad either? What should I expect from interview



I did my test on June 28 and got my letter for interview about a month later, they called me about a week before my interview date to tell me it got bumped up 2 weeks. All in all it was less than 4 months from test date to interview. What happened to you is really weird, I think someone bundled you up with the August testers on accident and they don't want to say anything.


----------



## kernsnectar84

I truly understand your situation with the whole wait game. I would assume that your certificate from LATC would demonstrate initiative and put you in a better ranking in the POE. So it has been about a year since you first applied, have you got in yet?


----------



## abeortega21

Nope not yet I'm still waiting and to be honest I don't understand why ETI don't stop testing if they can't even place the people in the waiting list....I'm bummed out!! I gave up on waiting to get called!!


----------



## noobysparky

Have you heard anything yet? I've been at position 15 on the same poe for almost a month


----------



## eLoHim015

abeortega21 said:


> Nope not yet I'm still waiting and to be honest I don't understand why ETI don't stop testing if they can't even place the people in the waiting list....I'm bummed out!! I gave up on waiting to get called!!


Update bro, you in?


----------



## JF_Sawyer

I'm a bit nervous from reading through this thread. I am taking the entrance exam tomorrow, 1-24-15.


----------



## jagrillo67

I took my Entrance Exam and they said I failed by 4 questions... I got the study guide which was nothing like the test and got tutored. I'm scared I'm going to fail again, How do I prepare for this exam!


----------



## ce2two

jagrillo67 said:


> I took my Entrance Exam and they said I failed by 4 questions... I got the study guide which was nothing like the test and got tutored. I'm scared I'm going to fail again, How do I prepare for this exam!


Study every thing you can possibly study, over and over..Leave no page unread.....


----------



## ce2two

ce2two said:


> Study every thing you can possibly study, over and over..Leave no page unread.....


 Wanted to add ,in california local 11 electricians work one hour free per day on transportation jobs any other union people work for free ,very curious...


----------



## btharmy

ce2two said:


> Wanted to add ,in california local 11 electricians work one hour free per day on transportation jobs any other union people work for free ,very curious...


What?!!! Nobody works for free. Someone is pulling your leg.


----------



## ce2two

btharmy said:


> What?!!! Nobody works for free. Someone is pulling your leg.


Nope ,cross town electric /data , these are big contracts , i am involved in electrical and data inspections...


----------



## zlxngx

Hey guys I know this forum is a bit dated, but hopefully someone will respond! 

I just took the exam July 18 and passed. Now I'm waiting for my interview. I understand there is a waiting game but has work increased at all? If so is there still a huge wait list at ETI? And is there any advice in terms of getting non-Union jobs in order to gain experience while I wait?


----------



## AllGreenNoob

I tested in sept. 2015, interviewed Jan. 26th, 2016 with Local 11. I scored 82. Is that a good score? Did you make it to apprentice? How often do they update the POE online. It's keeps saying it was updated Dec. 18, 2015... Thanks in advance for any insight you can give.


----------



## john1997

Hey, I'm in the same boat as you dude. I tested on October 17th and had my interview on January 23rd. I'm waiting for that website to update. 82 is a really good score, at least I hope.


----------



## clansparks

john1997 said:


> Hey, I'm in the same boat as you dude. I tested on October 17th and had my interview on January 23rd. I'm waiting for that website to update. 82 is a really good score, at least I hope.


Well it looks like i'm the third guy in that boat. I interviewed on 1/23 and scored an 82. My buddy interviewed the same day and got an 83. I'm hoping my score is good enough to get called in.


----------



## john1997

what score do you guys have? And where does it put you on the Poe list? (For those who interviewed before December 18th)


----------



## joebanana

M.A.R said:


> I got it already thanks, seems to be the basics thought. I've been also doing alegra. Any more.stuff I should look at?


Trig. All conduit work requires trig. (unless you know the "tricks", but still, you'll need to understand the basics) AND, knowing how to read a tape measure. (I can't stand guy's who say "2 feet, and 6 small lines, not the real small ones, the other small ones".) AAargh.(Maybe that's MY problem)


----------



## AllGreenNoob

AllGreenNoob said:


> I tested in sept. 2015, interviewed Jan. 26th, 2016 with Local 11. I scored 82. Is that a good score? Did you make it to apprentice? How often do they update the POE online. It's keeps saying it was updated Dec. 18, 2015... Thanks in advance for any insight you can give.


UPDATE:With a score of 82 that puts me behind 372 others, 58 with the same score as me... I hope local 11 needs a lot of apprentices soon


----------



## M.A.R

AllGreenNoob said:


> AllGreenNoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tested in sept. 2015, interviewed Jan. 26th, 2016 with Local 11. I scored 82. Is that a good score? Did you make it to apprentice? How often do they update the POE online. It's keeps saying it was updated Dec. 18, 2015... Thanks in advance for any insight you can give.
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:With a score of 82 that puts me behind 372 others, 58 with the same score as me... I hope local 11 needs a lot of apprentices soon
Click to expand...


Are you working in the trade right now?


----------



## john1997

With a score of an 84 with 65 people ahead of me and 62 with the same score, when do you think I will be called up, if I get called up?


----------



## M.A.R

john1997 said:


> With a score of an 84 with 65 people ahead of me and 62 with the same score, when do you think I will be called up, if I get called up?


why wait around? go out there and get some experience.
you could volunteer with Habitats for Humanity or do like me, work for a non union contractor while you wait :thumbsup:


----------



## clansparks

AllGreenNoob said:


> UPDATE:With a score of 82 that puts me behind 372 others, 58 with the same score as me... I hope local 11 needs a lot of apprentices soon


Hey, did you ever get in? I had the same score of 82 and am still waiting. My buddy got a 83 and has already been called and completed boot camp. I am looking into taking a class to increase my chances should I need to interview again. However maybe it's within reason to think Ill get called soon?


----------



## M.A.R

clansparks said:


> AllGreenNoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:With a score of 82 that puts me behind 372 others, 58 with the same score as me... I hope local 11 needs a lot of apprentices soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, did you ever get in? I had the same score of 82 and am still waiting. My buddy got a 83 and has already been called and completed boot camp. I am looking into taking a class to increase my chances should I need to interview again. However maybe it's within reason to think Ill get called soon?
Click to expand...


I had to wait around 5 months, i did my boot camp in April and there were gonna start another boot right after. 
I hear there's a lot of work coming


----------



## clansparks

M.A.R said:


> I had to wait around 5 months, i did my boot camp in April and there were gonna start another boot right after.
> I hear there's a lot of work coming


Congrats on getting in. That is really great man! What score did you have again?


----------



## M.A.R

clansparks said:


> M.A.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to wait around 5 months, i did my boot camp in April and there were gonna start another boot right after.
> I hear there's a lot of work coming
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting in. That is really great man! What score did you have again?
Click to expand...

I got a 84, but I when in with a 2 year certificate from LATTC.


----------



## clansparks

M.A.R said:


> I got a 84, but I when in with a 2 year certificate from LATTC.


Thanks M.A.R. I definitely don't have that under my belt and you had a better score then me. My buddy was lucky enough to be called in on a zip code pull.

I will continue pursuing the class and anything that will help my odds! Thanks again for all the feedback. Really appreciate it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Electrozappo

You guys have the wage break down for journeymen? I'm considering joining


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.A.R

Electrozappo said:


> You guys have the wage break down for journeymen? I'm considering joining
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 http://www.laett.com/awon.pdf


----------



## Electrozappo

Thanks man
That's the same as oc. 
I thought la would be higher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U Mirin?

Electrozappo said:


> Thanks man
> That's the same as oc.
> I thought la would be higher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


La has way better benifits and pension package. Plus more work. I'd go there over OC

441 has a terrible work outlook and the crappy pension. More of the reason why I'm leaving this local.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

M.A.R said:


> why wait around? go out there and get some experience.
> you could volunteer with Habitats for Humanity or do like me, work for a non union contractor while you wait :thumbsup:


Exactly, not much better than gaining experience and getting paid at the same time.


----------



## Electrozappo

U Mirin? said:


> La has way better benifits and pension package. Plus more work. I'd go there over OC
> 
> 441 has a terrible work outlook and the crappy pension. More of the reason why I'm leaving this local.




Yeah it's unfortunate there's not much work near home but I hate it every time I see a project bringing more people to oc so I can't complain, just deal with the 45 min there and 3 hour drive home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

